# New friend



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Misha will always be in my heart.I went to the pound and decided to rescue a dog in his memory.She is a taco dog/terrier mix--3 yrs--spayed--house broken--shots. Her name is Lily.She is already a blessing.Her owner gave her up and she is sad--so maybe we can help each other.She is to cute. I will take her to the vet this afternoon to be checked out and then i want to talk to the vet about Misha--i have questions that need to be answered for closure. It was such a shock--i just dont know how we got from allergy to heart failure in one morning. I know they did all they could--i was in there--i just need some explanation if there is one.But now there is Lily and i thank God for her.Debbie


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Debbie:Good for you and for Lily!!! I'd love to have a few more cats, but my hubby thinks two is way more than enough. When I was single I had as many as fourteen plus a dog.PETS RULE!!!love to all, mama-


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Debbie that is wonderful news. No other animal will ever take Misha's place, but it sounds like Lily will ease the pain. Is Lily a chihauhau (the taco bell dog). Yo quiero taco bell? Bless you for picking a dog from the pound. So many are in need of rescueing. I am sure Lily will give you many wonderful years of love and enjoyment. She sounds so cute. I hope everything goes well at the vets and you find the answers you are looking for. Please let us know how everything went.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

mama--14 cats? ahhhh the original cat lady lol.i had 8 dogs once--too many at one time.I went to the vet--they where very kind--lily got a clean bill of health and i got what answers i could. The vet was just as sad and shocked as i was. She didnt think he was that bad at first either.It is possible he had a heart problem for awhile--something just involving the breed.Dogs compinsate and often show no signs.So i say goodbye to Misha with all my love. He will forever be apart of me.I thank God for Lily as God knows my pain and gifted me with another.I am doing better--at least i am over the urge to go dig him back up for one last hug and look. yep thats how bad it was.pretty bad huh?Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Debbie,I'm so happy for you!! And love to Lily, too.Karen


----------



## lashes77 (Jan 16, 2001)

Debbie,I hope your Lily can be as special to you as my Lily is to me. As I said in my post at the other topic, animals can offer such great benefits to a sick person. Just being there to lift ones spirits is often just enough medicine to get people through a tough spell. Good luck to both of you, and I wish you many happy memories.Aimee L.


----------

